
As Airbnb Grows, So Do Claims of Discrimination - drpgq
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/travel/airbnb-discrimination-lawsuit.html?ref=business
======
Shish2k
> In May, Gregory Selden, a black Airbnb user, turned to Twitter to share his
> experience of being turned down by a Philadelphia host. He posted that he
> then “made a fake profile as a white guy and was accepted immediately.” He
> has since filed a lawsuit against Airbnb, saying that it violated his civil
> rights.

Having access to somebody else's private home is a civil right now? I get that
the host is a terrible person, and if airbnb wants to write a rule saying
"only non-discriminatory hosts can use our service" that'd be cool, but making
discrimination on a personal level _illegal_ seems pretty dangerous (Would
somebody also get sued for swiping left on all black people on Tinder?)

